# Update on flynn



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Here's a quick update on Flynn.

He is settling in very well to our family life. Thankful everyone that replied to my previous thread. Thanking for all the advice given.

He has had a few similar incidents over the past 3 weeks but nothing major and after speaking to several experts including the vet and having a 1-1 session with hte dog behaviourist I feel we have the situation under control for now ( fingers crossed it stays that way). We certainly are not ready to give up on him. That would not be fair in any way. He is an absolute fantastic dog in every other way. He is very trainable, not to excitable like I have seen described on here. Don't get me wrong ge gas his moments but he usually has half hour bursts and then drops. We havnt seen any 'shark attacks' as yet and so far he plays relatively well with my eldest daughter obviously with supervision at all times. He doesn't really have much to do with my youngest as she is off the floor alot of the time.

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody and to give everybody a little update . We live him to bits and are very happy with his progress so far.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Good for you!

I'm glad things getting better and you've made progress with training and the issue you had. Keep it up, be consistent and it will pay off! Just make sure the whole family does the same thing at all time and don't let your guard down. A steady pack is the best for a strong willed pup! 

Enjoy the puppy days, it will fly by very quickly! :


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish you all the best and great to hear that things are falling into place. A V is wind that blows strongly through the house. He is likely to go through lots of phases in his behaviour but you as his owner can be his constant. Just be consistent and he will be a good boy. Well most of the time


----------

